# New betta dalmatian



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hello everyone im still excited i got a new dalmatian VT yesterday.
also i have another VT i dont know what color type it it is . can any1 tell me?

p.s. the other Bettas are just the others that i have

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12927&stc=1&d=1275578914

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12954&stc=1&d=1275590311

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12959&stc=1&d=1275607167

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12960&stc=1&d=1275607240

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12961&stc=1&d=1275607390


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't see the pics...


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

same can't see pics


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry doggyhog and ashitaka6....here are better ones

the new betta is the pick peachish color with dalmatian spots thee rest are just the others from the past


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I couldn't tell what exactly the color is,but I am glad seeing you got your Betta has very good swimming condition;no peddle,no decos,nothing,just fresh water.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you but i will be adding marbles or gravel because i cannot just keep the tank bare. it was when i just got him that it was like that. but now he has marbles. and also i just got another new betta i dont have a name for the dalmation or the new on that im going to post pictures of


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all VERY PRETTY.


----------



## Venom (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww, they're very pretty bettas you've got there.

It seems everyone else's dalmatians are actually orange... then why is mine pink? xD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all very pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks i love your bettas everyone i always go on other peoples profile albums


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

hello everyone i am new to the forum and just wanted to say that the picture of that betta is mine and bettalover2033 is my brother if you care


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're both gorgeous! But the dalmation is especially cute.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

can anyone get me some names for the dalmation one?? please i am terrible with names


----------

